# RE: To Be Blown



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: To Be Blown*

Well - she went in today for the big blower install. I should have her back mid next week. Ended up going with a different tuner because my dude has some serious health issues that he is working through. Synergy comes highly recommended, but I am still a nervous Nellie… Thought about doing it myself, then I thought again and grabbed my checkbook…

synergymotorsports.net


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I would'nt be able to sleep! arty:


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> I would'nt be able to sleep! arty:


:agree


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Damn I wish you stayed closer. I'd help you put that joint on for nothing. Well maybe dinner.  It would only take about 12 hours or so. Maybe less. 

HEY BUTT MONKEY!! I didn't see my, I mean your, 2.8" front pulley in that picture.

Good luck bro! :cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Damn I wish you stayed closer. I'd help you put that joint on for nothing. Well maybe dinner.  It would only take about 12 hours or so. Maybe less.
> 
> HEY BUTT MONKEY!! I didn't see my, I mean your, 2.8" front pulley in that picture.
> 
> Good luck bro! :cheers


Ye old 2.8 is there, somewhere under all that chit on the left…That's Mr. Butt Monkey to you...:willy: Truth be told, I am just a lazy fork, but it's helping the economy right???


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd love to install that truck full of goodies!!!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

PDQ GTO said:


> Ye old 2.8 is there, somewhere under all that chit on the left…That's Mr. Butt Monkey to you...:willy: Truth be told, I am just a lazy fork, but it's helping the economy right???


You are going to have the biggest smile on your face after you first drive your souped of Mega-goat. I know I did. Even with traction control on the car is going to be a handful. You will easily be in the neighborhood of 450 rwtq around 2800 rpms. That's where I'm at and I think you'll have more power than I have. My peak rwtq of 500 was at 4200 rpms and never dropped below 400 rwtq until the dyno run was shut down at 6500 rpms. Keep us posted.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Which kit did you go with?.... and ... I officially am starting the broke-b!tch-hater club... lol. Man.. if I didn't plan on marrying and buying a house, I'd be reliving my WRX experience in domestic flavor.... meaning... my mod list would cover the entire page, and my checking account would have a black hole in it, shaped like a GTO. lol.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Though I have to admit that after my Sig-P226 9mm, I'd be hard torn between a blower & suspension work, or a Barrett .50. Nothing beats reaching out, and .... well... obliterating/exploding critters 800+ yards away.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Any updates? Dyno figures, butt-O-meter reviews?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

exwrx said:


> Any updates? Dyno figures, butt-O-meter reviews?


Updates are all painful. Note to self, make sure you have ALL parts when buying used. Missing intercooler return line, valley plate (or something called a similar name) that goes between the SC and block, bought the wrong type of fuel pump, went with a Ken Bell BAP instead of the MagnaVolt. He had to Fab.a custom extension for the AEM CAI. She has been in the shop since 10/30, waiting on parts.

One interesting thing I did learn; my town was not made for walking. The majority of sidewalks just end, no rime or reason…:confused


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Picking her up tomorrow, but the numbers are in…I was hoping for 500 at the wheels. Close but no cigar…He does use a Dynapack, so the numbers are lower than a Dynojet and some would argue more “real world” 464 RWT, 482 RWHP, peak boost 6.9...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

PDQ GTO said:


> Picking her up tomorrow, but the numbers are in…I was hoping for 500 at the wheels. Close but no cigar…He does use a Dynapack, so the numbers are lower than a Dynojet and some would argue more “real world” 464 RWT, 482 RWHP, peak boost 6.9...


I was thinking you would be in the same range as I am but that was my guess with a Dynojet. Not sure how much of a difference is between the two. Regardless the numbers seem a little low. What is the air/fuel ratio? If it is anything below 11.8 there is still some power left in her. My final numbers were made at 11.8:1 which is a little conservative. Ideal A/F ratio for forced induction is right at 12.0:1. So did you put in a Walbro fuel pump or did you stick with the stock one? I wish you were a little closer because I would hook you up with my tuner. He's also tuned *bluhaven's* and *gm4life's* goat. When I took my car to him after I went to someone else for a tune he was able to detect and remove a nice bit of knock I was having and with a few adjustments he got me another 17 rwhp from the previous tune before we added a smaller pulley and made more adjustments. The extra power really wasn't a big concern to me because this number doesn't prove much since this was from a different dyno but the removal of the knock was a very big deal.

Normally each pound of boost will net you between 10-15 rwhp. So gaining 70 rwhp and 76 rwtq is right in that area with 6.72-6.75 psi according to the graph you showed.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO tomorrow! :cheers


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Updates are all painful. Note to self, make sure you have ALL parts when buying used. Missing intercooler return line, valley plate (or something called a similar name) that goes between the SC and block, bought the wrong type of fuel pump, went with a Ken Bell BAP instead of the MagnaVolt. He had to Fab.a custom extension for the AEM CAI. She has been in the shop since 10/30, waiting on parts.
> 
> One interesting thing I did learn; my town was not made for walking. The majority of sidewalks just end, no rime or reason…:confused



That sucks man. I had the same nightmare with my subie. Hence, I've really had to abstain from going nuts with this car. It's just such a pain dealing with installers, tuners, and the fact that so much of the market is half-assed and then taken as standard procedure. lol. I ordered a new 2.0 STi motor for my WRX, 8,500 rpm OEM redline, dual cam... amazing motor for race applications.... it gets here, I throw it in... and we find out after having the car shipped over 350 miles, that they forgot to install, tell me that it's missing a timing chain. I was like.... WTF!!! Do I have to check for f&(king pistons and crankshafts while I'm at it?!? Their response was... that I should've been more thorough before installing the motor.... lol. This is just ONE of MANY... MANY horror stories. So, I feel your pain. When I sold my WRX, I felt like an emancipated slave. lol. I bought the Goat less than 6 hours after dropping off my car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Picking her up tomorrow, but the numbers are in…I was hoping for 500 at the wheels. Close but no cigar…He does use a Dynapack, so the numbers are lower than a Dynojet and some would argue more “real world” 464 RWT, 482 RWHP, peak boost 6.9...


Those are some nice #s!! congrats, bett you can't wait to drive it!! :willy:


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very very nice #'s.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Here are some Pics. of the 112. And I thought there were traction issues before… I'll post some video once I get use to the set-up.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Cograts, buddy. Anymore mods or are going to give your check book a break. Well really what else is left.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Here are some Pics. of the 112. And I thought there were traction issues before… I'll post some video once I get use to the set-up.


That thing looks right at home!! :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn you *PDQ*, you beat me! I've been wanting my Goat supercharged for the longest. Ohh well I will have a blower on there, twin screw or some type of rotor on it. I expected higher numbers, my predictiction was over 500 to the ground atleast in HP. Well atleast your up and running, about time.:cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I dont care what anyone says, That is ART!


----------

